# Gigantic Tuna down deep



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Being a cynical bastard, I'd like to know if that pipe really is 4 foot across. If it is then is it likely this is a previously unknown species of Tuna?


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

4 feet is 48 inches.

That tuna is a Giant Bluefin and they grow to at least 120". That's 10 feet.

On the program 'wicked tuna', I've seen them 108". That's 9 feet.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

This bloke looks like he speared one near that size.

You've got to be tapped in the head to attach yourself something that big and fast.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

koich said:


> This bloke looks like he speared one near that size.


The IGFA record is 1496 lb but it looks to be well short of 18 feet. Probably closer to 12 feet but even that seems a stretch.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

koich said:


> This bloke looks like he speared one near that size.
> 
> You've got to be tapped in the head to attach yourself something that big and fast.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't sit straight after seeing that!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> I can't sit straight after seeing that!


Why? Is it you in the pic? ;-)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Imagine how you'd feel if it was this:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

actionsurf said:


> 4 feet is 48 inches.
> 
> That tuna is a Giant Bluefin and they grow to at least 120". That's 10 feet.
> 
> On the program 'wicked tuna', I've seen them 108". That's 9 feet.


This was one caught in NZ - 415kg










Ernie caught a biggun as well


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ernie rocked 
Rocked I tells ya

There's a vid of old man and the sea done by timelapse drawing somewhere
Awesome stuff. I'll see I can find it


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Ernie liked cats.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Found it


----------

